# Salted Bait?



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was reading the salted baits thread in the archived topics and was wondering why gut the whole fish first? I can understand why do this with larger fish but i dont see where it would matter that much with smaller finger mullet. Ive never salted baits before and was planning on trying it but I use whole mullet on a mullet rig and would think that gutting them would case the bait to fall off much more quickly. Any help would be great


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

On big mullet I like to "slab" them off(the bone) and fish it fresh. If any left over I'll throw it in with the salted for use later.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

It has been my experience that bait fish rot from the inside out, I usually gut mine when using them fresh or plan on having them on ice for a couple of days. This might be a reason, but to tell the truth am not sure.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

the whole point of salting is to preserve the bait so it doesn't decay....if you don't gut it the fish will be decaying from the inside out for a long time before the salt will be able to draw out enough moisture to preserve the fish/stop decay....even with small fish...salted bait is only a desperation bait for me personally


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

That makes sense. I still plan on using the freshest bait possible but thought this would make a nice backup plan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

To me, fresh bait = live bait. There is an absolute for me. (I'm me, and nobody else, so let's get that clear, right away)

Once it's dead, you've got something completely different. Everybody has their own story to tell, but I actually have had better luck on salted baits than "fresh cut" bait. I don't salt it after it's been in the cart for a whole day. I take half and half on my trips - some fresh netted bait, and some that is salted beforehand, from freshly netted bait. In either case, I think the "fresh" is the key, in the time from catch to preparation - whether that be a fresh salting, or a fresh fileting.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I threw some finger mullet two years ago in a container that I had salted some clam. It's still in there doesn't smell and looks like it should work fine on a mullet rig. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I tried salted mullet last year at OBX and did fairly well. I've heard though that salted bait is not as good as fresh. Is that true??


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> I tried salted mullet last year at OBX and did fairly well. I've heard though that salted bait is not as good as fresh. Is that true??


No, it isn't. Like I said, "fresh = live bait". Dead is dead. Unless the salted bait is already rotten, the other doesn't work any better OR worse. Salted bait DOES stay on a hook better. Fresh salted fish keeps all the desireable properties of freshly cut. Some might even argue that it enhances them. Bottom feeders are going to take whatever doesn't displease their senses. Since there is so much salt in the ocean, you can pretty much rule that out. What's left?

Of course, if you put a button on a dash board hooked up to nothing, somebody will claim that it is somehow affecting performance. So you judge for yourself. It costs very little to catch a fish, fillet it, and throw some salt on it. Two lines on the same pier on almost any given day will tell the tale.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I have found that salting bait prevents decay and in the case of salted squid or clams, makes them tougher and stay on the hook longer. JHMO C2


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

just my 2c...the only reason salted bait will "outfish" fresh bait is that it is harder to steal/pick off the hook by bait stealers...of course a baited hook will outcatch a bare hook any day of the week...but having fished both side by side if the fresh can stay on the hook it will outfish salted or frozen 10-1 (my personal experience)...and yes i have salted with kosher salt/non-iodized salt, etc. salted bait is a last resort for me.


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not saying salted bait would be my "go to" bait but all of you know that at certain times of the year fresh bait gets scarce. I was only thinking of this as a back up bait. Fresh bait will still be my first choice


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Muddmunkey94 said:


> I'm not saying salted bait would be my "go to" bait but all of you know that at certain times of the year fresh bait gets scarce. I was only thinking of this as a back up bait. Fresh bait will still be my first choice


There is nothing at all wrong with that thinking. I also do it for convenience, but not necessarily because bait is scarce. If I can spend one day out with a cast net, and it means being able to later on, drop everything, and go fish on a moment's notice, you bet I'm gonna do that...

FWIW, I have fished salted and fresh cut bait side-by-side, with no appreciable difference, whatsoever. I've salted just about everything you can imagine - mullet, menhaden, pilchards, pinfish, shrimp, clams, squid, sandfleas... the list goes on and on.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

My primary bait in NJ is clams. Fresh is the way to go, however, once the fishing is done and some clams are left over I shuck em and salt them. This gives me a bait to fish when I want to go on an off hour or the shops are not open. I myself have caught as good on salted as on fresh and tho I prefer fresh have had no problems with salted and on occassion will outfish the fresh. Myself if I have to use frozen, just stay home......salt


----------

